# HEAD GASKET PROBLEM



## andrews (Dec 20, 2004)

Hi everyone 

I own a Xtrail 2/2/2002 with 78.000 klm.Recently they told me that i loose all the water from the tank and from radiator.They told me that the gasket head burned and this is the reason for missing water.

Has anyone heard about that ?And ok i understands that if the head gasket is burned ok i miss water,but why the gasket was burned?

Thanks 

andrews :thumbdwn:


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi Andrews.

Welcome to the forum.

Who is this "They" that told you all of this?

If it was a dealer or a repair shop, did they do a compression test on all the cylinders to determine that the motor had a blown head gasket? Maybe there's a coolant leak elsewhere.

-----------------------------
George


----------



## andrews (Dec 20, 2004)

rogoman said:


> Hi Andrews.
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> ...


Says they i mean Nissan official offices in Greece.They told me that they did compression test one month before and there was no problem.In any case they told me that will change the gasket without cost but i am worring about the resaults and the future problems that may occur.

Thanks

Andrews


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

andrews said:


> Says they i mean Nissan official offices in Greece.They told me that they did compression test one month before and there was no problem.In any case they told me that will change the gasket without cost but i am worring about the resaults and the future problems that may occur.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Andrews


if they are going to change it without u having to pay for it, then i wouldnt worry about it. did your truck overheat at anytime. something u might want to check into before they slap on another head gasket. :thumbup:


----------



## andrews (Dec 20, 2004)

AVERAGE said:


> if they are going to change it without u having to pay for it, then i wouldnt worry about it. did your truck overheat at anytime. something u might want to check into before they slap on another head gasket. :thumbup:


Hi,

No the truck never overheat !


----------



## andrews (Dec 20, 2004)

andrews said:


> Hi,
> 
> No the truck never overheat !


Also from the Nissan they told me that maybe the problem was from the bolts of the head and they will change also them with new ones with new DESIGN BOLTS!!!!!


----------



## karalisd (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi! Same problem here, also from greece!
They told me that the coolant goes into the second cylinder! Amazingly the mechanic reached this result after only 5 minutes! He then told me that there has been a recall and a lot of engines were replaced! I get a lot of overheating and the vendilator is working overtime! 
I got the car by leasing and they havent told me anything about recalling! Unfortunatelly the leasing ended 2 months ago! I am trying to find out whether my car should have been recalled but i find nothing! 
Please advise!
Thanks in advance!

Karalis D.


----------



## xtratime (Apr 8, 2005)

What engine do you have that is giving these problems ?


----------



## karalisd (Apr 27, 2005)

the 2.0 liter!


----------



## Thorongil (Mar 18, 2005)

Why did they do a compression test one month before?


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Once at Dealership, I knew about a QR25'ed X-Trail, with a blowed gasket, I got my Palm camera & took a gasket pic.

They (dealership guys) told me, it's like a fuse... way much better it damages than the whole engine


----------



## karalisd (Apr 27, 2005)

spoke to dealer again today and he said that they will probably change the engine free of charge even without guarantee! The engine has cracked and replacing the gasket wont do anything!


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

karalisd said:


> spoke to dealer again today and he said that they will probably change the engine free of charge even without guarantee! The engine has cracked and replacing the gasket wont do anything!


Make sure he not only changes the engine block but also the head, as it most certainly warped out of shape. Double check the engine block number once you get back your truck so you can prove that your engine was indeed changed and not overhauled.


----------



## karalisd (Apr 27, 2005)

ok! thanks for the advise!


----------



## giopap (Nov 6, 2007)

*same problem in greece with my x trail*

HELLO I OWN AN X TRAIL SINCE 30/7/02 BOUGHT IN GREECE BRAND NEW. TODAY IT HAS 68.000 KM. 
HERE MY STORY COMES.
SIX MONTHS AGO TEMPERATURE INDICATOR WENT TO RED AREA.
I TOOK IT IN MY NEIGHBOURHOOD AUTHORISED SERVICE CENTRE AND THEY TOLD ME THAT THE TANK AND THE RADIATOR WAS OUT OF WATER. I ASKED THEM WHY THIS HAPPENED AND I DINT TAKE A CLEAR ANSWER. LATER ON THEY TOLD ME THAT IT HAS SOMETHING TO DO WITH A RECALL FOR THE CATALYZEITOR MADE BY NISSAN AT 2004 AND IT WAS NOT FIXED AT MY CAR. AT LAST THEY FIXED IT FREE OF CHARGE.
BUT THIS WAS UNFORTUNATELY JUST THE START OF MY ADVENTURE.
WHEN THE CAR CAME BACK TO ME IT WAS OK WITH THE WATER BUT STARTS MAKING A STRANGE METAL SOUND, HEARD FROM THE FRONT WHEELS, I WENT BACK TO THE SERVICE CENTRE AND THEY TOLD ME THAT IF IT WAS WASHED IT WOULD BE OK. THIS SOUND NEVER GONE SINCE THEN BUT I DID NOT GAVE SO MUCH ATTENTION SINCE I THOUGHT IT WAS FROM THE BRAKES.
AND HERE IT COMES THE LAST PART. FIVE DAYS AGO MY X TRAIL LOST AGAIN ALL ITS COOLANT AND AS USUAL I TOOK IT TO SERVICE CENTRE. THE NEWS WAS MORE THAN DISAPPOINTING “CHANGE ENGINE” WAS THE VERDICT AT MY OWN COST OF 10.000 €. I COULD NOT BELIEVE IT AND SO I HAVE CALLED THE NISSANS CUSTOMER SERVICE CENTRE AUTHORISED DEALER FOR GREECE (NIK. I. THEOCHARAKIS AE). AFTER THEY ARE BRIEFING FROM THE MY SERVICE CENTRE TOLD ME THAT IF I FEEL MORE COMFORTABLE I COULD TOOK MY CAR TO THE CENTRAL SERVICE CENTRE. I TOOK THE CHANGE AND WENT THERE. A DAY AFTER THEY SAID TO ME THAT I COULD AVOID CHANGING ENGINE AND JUST CHANGE HEAD GASKET AND SPRINGS AT MY OWN COST AGAIN OF 3.000€.AT MY QUESTIONS ABOUT WHAT IS GOING ON WITH THE ENGINE THEIR ANSWER WAS THAT IS SOMETHING IT HAPPENS AND IS COMMON. I LEFT MY CAR THERE AND GOT BACK HOME VERY SAD AND ANGRY AND MOST OF ALL WITH MY SELF WITCH I TRUSTED NISSAN FIVE YEARS AGO BUYING A NEW FAMILY CAR FOR 34.000 € AND NOW I HAVE NOTHING. PLEASE IF IT IS POSSIBLE SENT ME THE E-MAILS OF THOSE TWO OTHER MEMBERS WITCH HAVE THE SAME PROBLEM WITH ME, MAYBE A CONTACT WITH THEM IT WILL BE VERY HELPFUL.
THANKS A LOT.


----------



## Xenos (Nov 18, 2007)

giopap said:


> HELLO I OWN AN X TRAIL SINCE 30/7/02 BOUGHT IN GREECE BRAND NEW. TODAY IT HAS 68.000 KM.
> HERE MY STORY COMES.
> SIX MONTHS AGO TEMPERATURE INDICATOR WENT TO RED AREA.
> I TOOK IT IN MY NEIGHBOURHOOD AUTHORISED SERVICE CENTRE AND THEY TOLD ME THAT THE TANK AND THE RADIATOR WAS OUT OF WATER. I ASKED THEM WHY THIS HAPPENED AND I DINT TAKE A CLEAR ANSWER. LATER ON THEY TOLD ME THAT IT HAS SOMETHING TO DO WITH A RECALL FOR THE CATALYZEITOR MADE BY NISSAN AT 2004 AND IT WAS NOT FIXED AT MY CAR. AT LAST THEY FIXED IT FREE OF CHARGE.
> ...


Something is going on with the 2002 2.0 Petrol engine in the X-Trails in Greece. I own one and a couple of days ago I went to the dealership to look at the new X-Trail. When we discussed the trade in of the old X-Trail, the sales person said it is a good idea, because the early 2.0 petrol engines loose the coolant due to a material defect which causes blown head gaskets! This was an interesting statement which I can not dismiss as an effort to sell me a new car because a week earlier while doing my 75000 km service the service guy told me to be careful of overheating because in my type of engine and year of production they tend to lose the coolant through the gasket and into the 2nd cylinder!
Now I read the prvious messages and I am concerned! Why would a properly maintained engine from a reliable(?) manufacturer like Nissan have such a defect? And why is this not stated anywhere else? I know our Australian friends also use this engine! Any feedback would be appreciated. By the way I have not had any problem with my SUV so far.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

We don't have the 2.0 ltre engine in Australia, we only have the 2.5LT, but we did have cases of blown head gasket that was caused by radiator blockage due to casting sand build-up. This was mainly caused by using the incorrect type of engine coolant, as Nissan's radiators are very sensitive in this regard. In most cases the situation of a blown head gasket could have been avoided had the owners stopped driving the car as soon as they notice the temp indicator go off the scale, but in most cases, driver's continued to drive the car to get home and the damage caused was pretty bad and VERY costly.


----------



## giopap (Nov 6, 2007)

is not hapening the same in greece it has something to do with the catalyst and the recall was made from nissan for it. Maybe here in greece the authorized service offices didnt give so mutch attention or they do not know how to fix it. As a result most of 2002-2003 x trails loose they coolant into the engine cylinders in about 70.000 km of their life and the engine cracks.
I think is also a very big ethical matter for NISSAN Europe becouse they know is something rong with that engine and they don't care for their customers at least in Greece


----------



## Xenos (Nov 18, 2007)

How can the catalyst affect the gaskets? It makes no sense to me. By the way which recall are you refering to?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The catalytic converter breakage (or flaking to be exact) will not only cause head gasket problem, as this will be the last of your worries, it will cause great damage to the cylinder walls themselves, so coolant leaks would only be one aspect of this problem, but a damaged engine piston walls is a completely new ball game that in most cases would lead to full engine replacement due to loss of pressure....and obviously power!

There was a recall here in Australia for catalytic converter breakage, but the percentage of that happening was very low. The cat converter is made with a ceramic core and this ceramic flakes if exposed to high temps and these flakes gets sucked into the engine due to back pressure when you turn off the car.

Solution: Get rid of the factory manifold/headers that houses this poor quality cat. converter and get a stand-alone stainless steel high flow cat. converter instead. More power and a much safer option if you plan to keep the car for long!


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

Any links to suppliers, Jalal?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> Any links to suppliers, Jalal?



There are many suppliers of good set of headers which have been discussed in this forum, but for the high flow stainess steel cat converter, I would definitely recommend Catco (made in the US)


----------



## karalisd (Apr 27, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> The catalytic converter breakage (or flaking to be exact) will not only cause head gasket problem, as this will be the last of your worries, it will cause great damage to the cylinder walls themselves, so coolant leaks would only be one aspect of this problem, but a damaged engine piston walls is a completely new ball game that in most cases would lead to full engine replacement due to loss of pressure....and obviously power!
> 
> There was a recall here in Australia for catalytic converter breakage, but the percentage of that happening was very low. The cat converter is made with a ceramic core and this ceramic flakes if exposed to high temps and these flakes gets sucked into the engine due to back pressure when you turn off the car.
> 
> Solution: Get rid of the factory manifold/headers that houses this poor quality cat. converter and get a stand-alone stainless steel high flow cat. converter instead. More power and a much safer option if you plan to keep the car for long!


This is excactly the problem!

And what causes it, is in my opinion the malfuctioning lamda sencor. Xtrail has two of them and the first one which is close to the pre-catalyst does a shitty job adjusting the mixture. There was a recall for malfucitoning lamda sensors a couple of years ago. Since then I have no problems. Before that I have changed 3 catalysts, a whole exhaust pipe system and an engine.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The recall which was done in Australia only affected xtrails with one cat converter and one O2 sensor. In Australia models starting from 2006 have 2 catalytic converters and two O2 sensors, however no problems have been reported with this version of the xtrail in Australia in terms of cat. converter breakage.

HERE is the history of the official recalls in Australia.


----------



## Xenos (Nov 18, 2007)

*Well what do you know?*



Xenos said:


> Something is going on with the 2002 2.0 Petrol engine in the X-Trails in Greece. I own one and a couple of days ago I went to the dealership to look at the new X-Trail. When we discussed the trade in of the old X-Trail, the sales person said it is a good idea, because the early 2.0 petrol engines loose the coolant due to a material defect which causes blown head gaskets! This was an interesting statement which I can not dismiss as an effort to sell me a new car because a week earlier while doing my 75000 km service the service guy told me to be careful of overheating because in my type of engine and year of production they tend to lose the coolant through the gasket and into the 2nd cylinder!
> Now I read the prvious messages and I am concerned! Why would a properly maintained engine from a reliable(?) manufacturer like Nissan have such a defect? And why is this not stated anywhere else? I know our Australian friends also use this engine! Any feedback would be appreciated. By the way I have not had any problem with my SUV so far.


My X-Trail has an untraceable coolant leak. I now have 100K km on the odometer (this is a second car and does not get much driving). Pressure testing the cooling system could not find the leak. The independent mechanic and friend of mine thinks it may be a head gasket problem! I religiously maintain the X-Trail and it has never overheated! Will keep you posted, but isn't it funny looking back at my original mail here we are today...


----------



## Xenos (Nov 18, 2007)

Head gasket problem verified! Coolant was leaking in cylinder 3. This on a car that has been maintained religiously and not abused in any way at 100 thousand kilometers! Thanks Nissan!

My mechanic has been informed this is quite common on early X-Trails with the 2.0 gasoline(petrol) engine!


----------



## ultramoo (Feb 27, 2011)

Xenos said:


> Head gasket problem verified! Coolant was leaking in cylinder 3. This on a car that has been maintained religiously and not abused in any way at 100 thousand kilometers! Thanks Nissan!
> 
> My mechanic has been informed this is quite common on early X-Trails with the 2.0 gasoline(petrol) engine!


I have EXACT same problem!

I have a 2002 X-Trial (2.5L not 2.0) in Australia. It's now done 190,000km and the engine would choke when starting.

Turns out the Cylinder #3 is leaking and now they want me to repair the head gasket. 

Xenos, did you end up changing the head gasket on your X-Trial? I dont know if it's worth repairing it. 

shame really. It was a good car too.


----------



## Xenos (Nov 18, 2007)

ultramoo said:


> I have EXACT same problem!
> 
> I have a 2002 X-Trial (2.5L not 2.0) in Australia. It's now done 190,000km and the engine would choke when starting.
> 
> ...


I replaced the gasket, had the head machined to remove a slight warp changed oil and coolant fluid and the mechanic forgot to torque the oil plug, so after taking the car from the service station the plug comes off while on the highway, I lose all the oil and the engine is blown!

They changed the engine with a used one and gave me a one year warranty...

Lesson learned if Murphy has his way you will lose that engine no matter what!:wtf:


----------



## ultramoo (Feb 27, 2011)

Xenos said:


> I replaced the gasket, had the head machined to remove a slight warp changed oil and coolant fluid and the mechanic forgot to torque the oil plug, so after taking the car from the service station the plug comes off while on the highway, I lose all the oil and the engine is blown!
> 
> They changed the engine with a used one and gave me a one year warranty...
> 
> Lesson learned if Murphy has his way you will lose that engine no matter what!:wtf:


I very much hate Murphy and his rotten law's 

thanks for the info.

I was told that perhaps getting a used engine may end up being cheaper. 

I think I will just cut my losses trade it as it is to a dealer with a new car.


----------

